# XTREME REDFISH TOURNAMENT FREEPORT 08/07/10-08/08/10



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

The Xtreme Redfish Trail is excited to host its 6th boat tournament and 3rd kayak tournament of the season on *August 7-8, 2010* in *Freeport, TX *at _*Surfside Marina*_. :bounce:The Captains Meeting and Weigh In will take place at Surfside Marina.

To avoid a $100 late fee, _*ALL DEPOSITS (Boat and Kayak Divisions) must be paid on or before August 4, 2010*_.  If a team deposit is paid on or before August 4, 2010, no late charge penalty will be assessed for paying the balance due at the Captains Meeting. Please register and pay your deposit online at *www.xtremeredfishtrail.com*.

The *Captains Meeting *for the boat tournament will be held at 7:30 pm on Friday, August 6, 2010 at Surfside Marina. Registration will begin at 5:30 pm. The Captains Meeting for the kayak tournament will be held immediately after Saturday August 7th's boat tournament weigh in (@ 6 - 6:30 pm).

The weigh in for both the boat and kayak divisions will take place at Surfside Marina from *2:30 pm to 4:30 pm *on tournament day! _Good luck to all of the Xtreme Redfish Anglers! _:biggrin:

*:texasflagIMPORTANT NOTICE*: PLEASE NOTE THE REMAINING 2010 TOURNAMENT SCHEDULE AS MULTIPLE VENUES/DATES HAVE BEEN CHANGED! The changes are in *BOLD* print.

Saturday, August 7, 2010: Redfish Tournament #6
FREEPORT, TX
*SURFSIDE MARINA*

Sunday, August 8, 2010: Kayak Redfish Tournament #3
FREEPORT, TX
*SURFSIDE MARINA***

Saturday, *September 25, 2010*: Redfish Tournament #7 
*GALVESTON, TX*
*TOPWATER GRILL*

Saturday, *October 23, 2010*: Redfish Tournament #8
*PORT O'CONNOR, TX*
*THE SANCTUARY*

Sunday, *October 24, 2010*: Kayak Championship
*PORT O'CONNOR, TX*
*THE SANCTUARY*

November 13, 2013: Redfish Tournament Championship
PORT LAVACA, TX
LIGHTHOUSE BEACH PARK

_***Note regarding the 08/08/2010 kayak event in Freeport, TX*: Many kayakers have been pre-fishing within a 50 mile radius of Bastrop Marina. Now that the event has been rescheduled out of Surfside Marina, this places many pre-fishing spots outside of the 50 mile radius as Bastrop Marina is approximately 17 miles away from Surfside Marina. Therefore, in fairness to all teams, the LEGAL BOUNDARY FOR THE XRT FREEPORT KAYAK TOURNAMENT IS *70 MILES FROM SURFSIDE MARINA*. _

_Tournament payout is based upon the number of participating teams. _

The website will be updated with the aforementioned information within the next few days...my webmaster is on vacation! Jim, I hope you are having fun! Thank you all for your continued feedback and support! Keep tight lines!


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Cm'mon guys.....who's is?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

is the $10,000 going to be guarenteed this weekend?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Anybody getting this "Facebook" stuff involving this tournament in their emails? Wanting U to join facebook stuff/tourney friends? Curious


----------

